

Setting a New Low Power Standard for ARM Cortex-M0+ Based Microcontrollers - swamp40
http://www.atmel.com/products/microcontrollers/arm/sam-l.aspx

======
swamp40
L21 just released.

I wonder if the Arduino Zero was waiting for this chip before they started
production, instead of the G21 that is shown on the Arduino Zero pictures?

Here is a cool video from CES showing one powered by a cup of hot coffee:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Tu1jC4Ccw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Tu1jC4Ccw)

